# Welcome to the Tomb of Horrors: D&D 3.5 Survival/Horror Campaign



## Jello Biafra (Sep 10, 2009)

*Intro: It Was a Dark and Stormy Nightmare...*​
"Somewhere under a lost and lonely hill of grim and foreboding aspect lies a labyrinthine crypt filled with terrible traps and not a few strong and ferocious monsters to slay the unwary. Rich treasures both precious and magical fill the crypt, but in addition to the aforementioned guardians, some say a demilich still wards his final haunt..."

Outside the tavern, lightning cracks the pitch-black night sky. With the imminent thunder, there are sudden cries of fright in the dark tavern.

The bard continues his tale, smiling at his fortune, "Accounts relate that adventurers have an extremely low probability of ever finding the chamber where the demilich Acererak lingers, for the passages and rooms of the tomb are fraught with terrible traps, poison gases, and magical protections. Furthermore, the demilich has hidden his lair so well, that even those who avoid the pitfalls likely will not locate their true goal. So only large and well-prepared parties of the bravest and strongest should even consider the attempt, and if they do locate the tomb, they must be prepared to fail.

"Of course, no one has ever delved its depths, found the deepest treasures of the demilich, and returned with them. All who have tried have either turned back, or been consumed by the Tomb."

The party of adventurers, of course, is just waiting for this kind of challenge. The bard smiles, clearly knowing more than he has offered to tell his audience, and returns quietly to his ale.

*Campaign Synopsis*

This is a survival/horror themed Dungeons and Dragons 3.5e game using an adaptation of the classic AD&D Module "The Tomb of Horrors". For more information, please visit the Sign Up/OOC Convo Thread.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2009)

Conn shared a knowing look with his sister, both had spent enough time in the temple training to have heard enough of liches to know they were evil creatures, and allowing them to exist was a perversion of the light.

"If this 'Acererak' has built his tomb it is only fitting he be put to rest in it.  My sword and my sister's fist stand ready to stop this blight from ever spreading."  He looks closely at the bard considering, "I would ask, Master Bard, do you have any tales of the specifics of the traps and tests of the tomb?  That we might be better prepared when we face them?"

Diplomacy: 
1d20+12
15+12 = 27

((Ranks required for the Kensai class, I don't think it's possible for me to run a character that isn't a skilled diplomat  ))


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

Knowledge Checks:
History/Dungeoneering: +18
1d20+18
13+18 = 31 History

1d20+18
19+18 = 37 Dungeoneering

Anything Roland recalls from his studies in vast libraries and such on the tomb of Acererak


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2009)

((Im guessing we know each other as it says _"The party of adventurers, of course, is just waiting for this kind of challenge"_ ))

"Silver Fox" heard the tale of the bard sitting in the far corner of the tavern. He was no stranger to the tale. The Guild Master had spoken to their finest members: 'They would enter the tomb and live'. The guild was losing it's fame and respect and needed to prove it's worth once again.  There was no other option. He and his _'brothers'_ had been training all their life for a moment like this. 

He raised his head slowly, the hood of his black cloak didn't let the details of his face to be seen. Conn came close to the bard... as always, first to speak up. He approached the bard too, listening to their conversation. They all knew, Silver Fox wasn't a man of many words.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 10, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Conn shared a knowing look with his sister, both had spent enough time in the temple training to have heard enough of liches to know they were evil creatures, and allowing them to exist was a perversion of the light.
> 
> "If this 'Acererak' has built his tomb it is only fitting he be put to rest in it.  My sword and my sister's fist stand ready to stop this blight from ever spreading."  He looks closely at the bard considering, "I would ask, Master Bard, do you have any tales of the specifics of the traps and tests of the tomb?  That we might be better prepared when we face them?"
> 
> ...



"My dear, you have to find the tomb first before you can even begin talking about it's traps," the Bard chuckled. "But I suppose I can offer you some clues as to where it is. Of course, I must ask you, friend: what's in it for me?"



Muk said:


> Knowledge Checks:
> History/Dungeoneering: +18
> 1d20+18
> 13+18 = 31 History
> ...



Roland recalls once reading a very, very old dissertation by an esteemed Archmage who mentioned in the tome an adventure he undertook in his youth to find the resting place of a powerful and learned conjurer described as the Old One. It may be that this Old One and Acererak are one and the same, as the Archmage describes following a lead to his resting place, only to find the crypt they attempted to plunder was filled with foul magics and horrifying traps.

The Archmage's party was nearly wiped out after making only a few rooms into the Tomb, and subsequently they turned back, abandoning their quest.

More than this you cannot remember, but if you were to find the book again, you are certain you could retrace the Archmage's travels to the Tomb's location.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> "My dear, you have to find the tomb first before you can even begin talking about it's traps," the Bard chuckled. "But I suppose I can offer you some clues as to where it is. Of course, I must ask you, friend: what's in it for me?"



Conn guessed that appealing to the bards sense of righteousness would have limited effect, he would try a different route.  "Well that's quite simple," he explained.  "You get to tell the story of those that adventured into the tomb and slew the unholy remains of Acererak."

"The land thirsts for stories of heroes.  To have the chance to compose the new stories and tales of bravery, why such a thing would be priceless indeed."


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

((Int/Wis check to remember where Roland read the book and where to retrieve it from.))

1d20+3
18+3 = 21 Wis

1d20+5
3+5 = 8 Int

"Conn, I seem to remember reading about this tomb some ages ago. However it seems I do not carry it with me currently."

Edit:

((If Roland does remember where he placed the book at, can you also tell me how familiar he's with that place?

I imagine he's at least 'Studied carefully' if not 'very familiar' with that place, since he did spent time there reading all the tomes and what not.

If he can remember where he placed it and it is within a radius of 1200 miles he'll teleport to said place and retrieve the book/tome and then teleport back.

Assuming he's able to teleport.

"Conn, would you mind watching my food? I'll be back in a flash. I'll just retrieve that tome I mentioned I did not bring with me."

1d100+0
77+0 = 77 Teleport to retrieve tome

1d100+0
26+0 = 26 Teleport back to the inn 

If he did managed to retrieve the tome, Roland will let the other party member read over his shoulder if they want to. He'll try and find what the archmage said about the 'old one'. ))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 10, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Conn guessed that appealing to the bards sense of righteousness would have limited effect, he would try a different route.  "Well that's quite simple," he explained.  "You get to tell the story of those that adventured into the tomb and slew the unholy remains of Acererak."
> 
> "The land thirsts for stories of heroes.  To have the chance to compose the new stories and tales of bravery, why such a thing would be priceless indeed."



"An interesting proposal, but frankly I'm not interested. You see, the whole appeal of the story is that _no one_ has ever survived to plunder the entirety of its depths. If you succeed and spread your story, then the legend of the Tomb of Horrors becomes a pitiful joke. Sorry, I'd be a scab to the Bard's Guild if I ruined one of our best legends just to gain a new hack and slash adventure story."

He drinks from his ale, before continuing. "However, if you were to say, never tell the tale of your exploits if you live--and that's a big if, mind you--and thus never deprive us of our legend, I suppose I could help give you a few clues as to where to find it. In the library of the city's Arcane University, you shall find a tome, titled _Meditations on Divergent Occasions_, by the Honorable Archmage Ersatz. In there you shall find a chapter titled "A Journey to the Witchking's Grave", detailing his adventure to a tomb of a powerful undead mage. Follow his footsteps, and you will likely find the Tomb."



Muk said:


> ((Int/Wis check to remember where Roland read the book and where to retrieve it from.))
> 
> 1d20+3
> 18+3 = 21 Wis
> ...



OOC: Damn chance rolls

Yeah, that's moot, given you can hear his conversation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2009)

Conn nods, "I have no need for glory to my name, doing the good deed is what matters."

((I'm going to assume Muk's character is getting the same book?))


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

"Ahh that wass his name, archmage Ersatz." Roland says as he overhears the bard say the archmages name as he's about to teleport to the University's library.

((can we do it the quick way and have me teleport and retrieve it, still using the same rolls or will the party have to do it the long way and actually role play it out?

I assume my character knows the rules for the library and what not better than I do. If teleporting isn't well preceived within the arcane university then I suppose he'd not teleport himself into the library and cause some mayheim for himself, etc.))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> "Ahh that wass his name, archmage Ersatz." Roland says as he overhears the bard say the archmages name as he's about to teleport to the University's library.
> 
> ((can we do it the quick way and have me teleport and retrieve it, still using the same rolls or will the party have to do it the long way and actually role play it out?
> 
> I assume my character knows the rules for the library and what not better than I do. If teleporting isn't well preceived within the arcane university then I suppose he'd not teleport himself into the library and cause some mayheim for himself, etc.))



We can get it done and out of the way quickly if you like. While you can't Teleport into the University (Dimensional Anchor and all), you can just walk there, present your credentials, and get the Librarian to allow you to look at the book. While you normally must fill out some forms have to convince the Librarian that you deserve access to such knowledge, we can just handwave it away if the party would rather get underway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Alayne looks to the bard, "If the appeal is that no one has ever survived, then it would make sense indeed if you had recent victims to tell the tale about who tried, perhaps even names to lend to the tale of failures and horrors?" asked Alayne. 

"It would make the trials seem more realistic and those who went before even more daring..."


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

"Then I shall retrieve the tome for us, Conn wait here a moment and I shall be back in a flash." Roland says.

He'll walk/run/ride a horse over to the library and asks the librarian for _Meditations on Divergent Occasions _by Archmage Ersatz.

If the librarian is being annoying and wants credentials, I suppose Roland will mention that he has been to this library before and has read that very tome some eons ago. (Since he did get a high roll on the knowledge history/dungeoneering.) There should be some sort of record of him being here and having read it before, and that should be enough credentials for him to gain access to that tome once again.

If he can't take the tome with him, he'll summon an unseen servant to have him copy down the chapter 'A Journey to the Witchking's Grave'. After the servant is done copying he'll take the copy and head back to the rest of the party. (Assuming the tome isn't encrypted and requires a decipher script roll, in which case he'll copy it himself[sign extra work for wizard])


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2009)

Silver Fox said nothing to the Bard. His guild needed the fame of having a member surviving that forsaken place. He would tell the guild if he lived through it. He silently turned around and accompanied Roland. He will help him look for the book in the library. "I'll help you" he told the wizard.

Search 1d20+19 → [20,19] = (39)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

Alayne waits for the return of the Rogue and the Mage. Somehow she thought that it would have been faster if the Mage had just teleported, even though it was right down the road.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 15, 2009)

[Handwave]The wizard gets the book, traces the steps, and the party follows the steps. You arrive at what you assume to be the area where the Tomb lays[/Handwave]

A low, flat-topped hill, about 200 yards wide and 300 yards long, protrudes from the earth. Ugly weeds, thorns, and briars grow upon the steep sides and bald top of the 60-foot-high mound. Black rocks crown the hilltop. The north side of the hill is fronted by a 20-foothigh crumbling cliff of sand and gravel. A low stone ledge overhangs this eroded area, and shrubs and bushes obscure it from observation at a distance.

OOG: You are at what you suppose to be the Tomb of Horrors now. Please give me links to where you posted your character sheet on the forum in your next post.


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2009)

Roland looks at the hill and the surrounding area then back at the map.

"Looks like this should be the place," Roland says.

Character Sheet


----------



## martryn (Sep 15, 2009)

"We should spread out and search around the perimeter for an entrance," Mitannis responds, removing his helmet and wiping the sweat off his brow.  He takes a swig of water from the skin hanging from his side.  "Perhaps that bank of sand under that ledge once held an entrance before a cave-in, though I'm afraid my expertise lies in another field."

Mitannis is going to walk toward the ledge to get a better look.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2009)

"We should all be careful, the bard warned there were many traps."  Conn dug around in his bag a moment before impossibly extracting a ten-foot-long pole which he promptly handed to his sister.  "Minnie, see what you can find, I'll get camp ready."

Minnie nods, "of course Brother.  You be careful too, we don't want to set up camp if this place is prone to cave-ins."

Conn will direct his nameless followers in preparing the base camp while Minnie searches.  She'll do an expanding-radius spiral search starting from the campsite taking care to prod the ground carefully in front of her to ensure that there are no weakened areas in the ground that would be prone to collapse and no trip wires that she can't see.

Minnie's Search:
1d20+15
7+15 = 22
(Obviously +15 if you want to make hidden rolls yourself or need a bunch of rolls)

Conn and Minnie's sheets


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 15, 2009)

OOG: I will be rolling search checks, just to help add some suspense. But we'll go with this roll.

IG: As you prod your way to the mound, you begin noting places in the side of the large hill that look like they're hollowed out. The earth is softer there, almost as if indicating an entrance. You find three such possible entrances as you search, almost evenly spaced on the North face of the mound. You encounter no traps in the entire area.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2009)

Minnie returns to her brother and relays the news.  "It seems safe enough out here, from what I can tell at least.  There are three areas that are softer, maybe an entrance collapsed or was filled in with dirt?"

She'll indicate the areas to the party.  Is there anything special about any of the three?

Search/Spot/Knowledge Dungeoneering all at +15 if she can see (or logically guess) which might be the (real) entrance rather than an unmarked (mass) grave or a false entrance.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Minnie returns to her brother and relays the news.  "It seems safe enough out here, from what I can tell at least.  There are three areas that are softer, maybe an entrance collapsed or was filled in with dirt?"
> 
> She'll indicate the areas to the party.  Is there anything special about any of the three?
> 
> Search/Spot/Knowledge Dungeoneering all at +15 if she can see (or logically guess) which might be the (real) entrance rather than an unmarked (mass) grave or a false entrance.



Digging will be required to ascertain if they are indeed entrances, but so far signs are promising.

However, you are unable to ascertain whether it's a real entrance or a fake one as of yet. Shovels will be needed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2009)

((Anybody bring shovels?  Despite my effort to bring every useful mundane item I could find I somehow missed them.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

Not sure of what to post next.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2009)

((I'm guessing something along the lines of Muk's character teleports back to town, buys a dozen shovels or so and teleports back, though we'll likely want to hold off going too deep into the dungeons if he wastes all his teleports.  Anything else we need if we're sending him shopping?))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 15, 2009)

((You can dig without shovels. The sand is loose enough, I just mentioned shovels in a metaphorical sense. You don't actually _need_ them but they would be helpful.))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2009)

Before getting any close Silver Fox will search the area to make sure there are no surprises in the _entrance_. "Not like you dont know this but... If this place is as bad as they say, we have to look very carefully were we step and 'what' steps first. We better take our time... there's no reason to rush to our deaths"


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2009)

Roland will send his magma core golem to aid in the digging efforts. He has no intention of running back to town just for some shovels.


----------



## martryn (Sep 16, 2009)

"After we dig out the tunnels, perhaps it would be a good time to ask Pelor if we've got the right one.  I've got two Auguries prepared," Mitannis says as he removes his plate armor.  No need to kill oneself doing manual labor.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2009)

"I agree with Mitannis... we need to save our strength for later" Silver Fox will wait until Mitannis asks so they can start digging.


----------



## martryn (Sep 16, 2009)

"Unfortunately we'll have to dig out the tunnels first before I can ask Pelor.  The magics don't work for events too far in the future, but rather if we're making the correct choice or not.  We'll have to dig, I'm afraid.  Where should we start?" Mitannis asks, while unbuckling straps to the plating on his arms.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2009)

> You find three such possible entrances as you search, almost evenly spaced on the North face of the mound



"I say to go for the middle one. Then we can throw a coin if its not the right one" Silver Fox hoped the magma Golem would be enough for the job.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2009)

Roland orders his golem to dig the middle one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 16, 2009)

Conn will direct whatever nameless masses are free to help clear dirt away from the dig site but will take care to instruct them not to go in to the work area, if they unearth some dangerous monster he doesn't want his loyal followers to get hurt.

Maxie will help with the digging assuming there's room to safely get near the golem.


----------



## martryn (Sep 16, 2009)

After Mitannis finishes removing his plate armor, he'll set it, his shield and mace down neatly in a pile, tuck his holy symbol inside his shirt/tunic, and help dig himself.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2009)

Silver Fox will only stay on watch, in case something comes out from the entrance. Who knows what could be waiting in the other side.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 21, 2009)

Within about an hour, with all of your mook help, the party uncovers three short corridors, leading each to what appears to be an ornate locked door on each.

Two of the doors are identical, and the remainder is a double set of doors.

((martryn, could you point me to where the rules for auguries are))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2009)

(( this song ))


----------



## martryn (Sep 22, 2009)

Mitannis will light incense and create a small shrine to Pelor, Sun God, and spend a minute in prayer before casting before him a set of marked sticks, ornately polished, from a small bag he keeps in his pack.  

"Oh Great Pelor, Sun Father, please guide our actions.  Keep us within your radiant light as we attempt to purge the darkest of evils from this tomb, filled with unspeakable horrors that are an abomination to Goodness."

Mitannis will kiss his holy symbol.

"Tell us, Oh Shining One, if this path before us, the middle of this set of three, will yield the positive results you require from us, your faithful servants."

Mitannis is asking specifically about the center path and whether choosing that one will result in good or bad results.


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2009)

"Well since you are busy with the center one," Rowen says, he'll summon 2 Unseen Servants from his wand and sends them to the two other doors and hope that his servants can open the doors.

He'll have his golem in front of him while he himself is as far away as possible from either tunnels/passage ways, while still maintaining control over his unseen servants.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2009)

((Sorry guys, really sick and having trouble concentrating)) 

((she has a dog, he would have helped to dig)) 

Alayne is still dusting herself off from being down in the dirt digging. She pats her hands over her clothes with a sigh watching as the Cleric prays and Rowen summons something, "The semantics of magic types, always with the prayers and incantations. 

Notching an arrow to her bowstring and standing back, Alayne is going to test something about the passages, starting with the one that is different from the other two. From as far back as she can she will shoot at the tunnel opening to see if any sort of trap triggers or is set off. 

"Stand back, I'm going to see if this garners any results..." her dog is at her side watching to see if he can help in anyway.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 22, 2009)

martryn said:


> Mitannis will light incense and create a small shrine to Pelor, Sun God, and spend a minute in prayer before casting before him a set of marked sticks, ornately polished, from a small bag he keeps in his pack.
> 
> "Oh Great Pelor, Sun Father, please guide our actions.  Keep us within your radiant light as we attempt to purge the darkest of evils from this tomb, filled with unspeakable horrors that are an abomination to Goodness."
> 
> ...



As far as you can tell, the augury is giving you a woe (bad) response for the middle path way. 

If Mittanis chooses to repeat the augury for the other entrances:

*Spoiler*: __ 



He will receive a woe response at each






Muk said:


> "Well since you are busy with the center one," Rowen says, he'll summon 2 Unseen Servants from his wand and sends them to the two other doors and hope that his servants can open the doors.
> 
> He'll have his golem in front of him while he himself is as far away as possible from either tunnels/passage ways, while still maintaining control over his unseen servants.



The Unseen servants are unable to open or pass the doors. They appear to be locked.


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2009)

"Well it seems both doors that are not the middle one are locked," Roland says to the party. "We may need someone with lock picking skills to open them up."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2009)

How long is a 'short corridor'?

"I've no skill with locks, sadly."  Conn rummages around his his bag until coming up with a length of rope and a climbing harness.  "I'd suggest we send one person in first secured to this, if there are traps perhaps we can give some measure of assistance from afar if something is set off."

He rummages around again pulling out a hammer and some pitons, "we should stake the door open once we find it, the last thing I'd want is to be trapped inside such an evil place.  If we want to be extra paranoid we could stake along the wall and make a guide line, though I'll run out of rope eventually and that would slow us down considerably."

"Good Priest, did your revelation tell us anything?  Are we still going with the center pathway?"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 22, 2009)

((Short is 20 feet))


----------



## martryn (Sep 22, 2009)

Mitannis looks up.

"Nay, Pelor warns us off the middle path.  I've got one other augury prepared.  I'll ask about the left path now."

Mitannis will repeat the process for the left path.  Once finished, he'll look up again. 

"The left path also leads only to misery and woe.  Reasoning would suggest that the right most path is the safest to traverse."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2009)

Conn nods, "that sounds reasonable to me.  Silver Fox, I think your skills are needed.  Is there anything we can do to help?"  He offers the harness and rope.


----------



## martryn (Sep 22, 2009)

"If you want to pursue your rope idea, I've got 100 ft. of silk rope I can donate to the cause."  Mitannis says this while putting his plate armor back on and rearming himself.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 22, 2009)

As the party approaches the right most entrance, they see this:

The roughly worked, plain stone corridor is full of cobwebs. A set of double oaken doors are just visible at the end of the passageway. The roof 20 feet overhead is obscured by hanging strands.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2009)

Conn frowns as they approach the tunnel.  "I don't terribly like the idea of going in somewhere where we can't see clearly."  He withdraws a torch from his bag, "Rowen could one of your apparitions do something about those webs?  And perhaps give us a better view before going in?"

((Duration on Unseen servant is 1 hour/level, I assume one of the ones from earlier is still around?  Do they fly in 3.5?  I think they did in 2e but the description in SRD is vague to that effect.))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 22, 2009)

((They indeed still fly, but what you are suggesting may not be necessary, because the cobwebs merely hang from the ceiling. You can see the floor and door fine, in spite of the poor lighting))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2009)

((Yeah, that's what the DM wants us to think  ))

Minnie spoke up, "I may not be able to do anything with the door but I can hopefully make sure the area is safe brother, if that's what you're worried about?"

Conn bit his lip thinking, "I'd prefer to find out all we can from here first.  While we might not have as much time as the lich, there's no need to rush overly."

He considererd things a moment further and withdrew a slender wand expanding a charge of 'detect magic.'  If no magic is detected he offers a further suggestion, "The door is wood, yes?  Wouldn't a fire of sufficient size simply burn it down?  Perhaps an impolite suggestion, but we are here to end this lich's undeath, why treat his home with any great respect?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2009)

"I didn't expect any less"  Silver fox said with a smirk as Mitannis told them the results of the augury. 


EDIT: Silver Fox nods to Conn. "Blowing the door would work wonders I believe..." 

((in case that doesnt work)
"Light is welcome. A spell would be best..." once the tunnel is lit Silver Fox will tie himself with the harness and the rope, then approach the door slowly, making sure where he's putting his feet. He will have his 10ft pole at hand in case he needs to touch anything. 

((He will be searching every 5ft for any traps in the tunnel and the door. Remember, he has cloak of Arachnida too))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 22, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Yeah, that's what the DM wants us to think  ))
> 
> Minnie spoke up, "I may not be able to do anything with the door but I can hopefully make sure the area is safe brother, if that's what you're worried about?"
> 
> ...



You detect no discernible magical auras from the tunnel or the door. As far as you can tell, it's all completely mundane.



soulnova said:


> "I didn't expect any less"  Silver fox said with a smirk as Mitannis told them the results of the augury.
> 
> "Light is welcome. A spell would be best..." once the tunnel is lit Silver Fox will tie himself with the harness and the rope, then approach the door slowly, making sure where he's putting his feet. He will have his 10ft pole at hand in case he needs to touch anything.
> 
> ((He will be searching every 5ft for any traps in the tunnel and the door. Remember, he has cloak of Arachnida too))



You find no traps in the tunnel, lighted or not. The tunnel walls and floor seem to be completely safe. You reach the door unharmed.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2009)

Silver Fox walks back to Conn. "Blow it, it's safe" he simply said. He couldn't know what was in the other side. It was better it exploded with the door.


----------



## martryn (Sep 22, 2009)

Mitannis, once back in his plate armor and properly armed, will enter the passage and approach about ten feet down (halfway, eh?), cautiously.  Unless, of course, fireballs are gonna fly out of someone's wand/hand, and then he'll leave the tunnel and watch from a safe distance.


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2009)

Roland will still stay at the entrance, letting the other go ahead first. However he is holding a Dispel Magic for a counterspell, should something big hit the party.

"If you open the door and the rest is safe, I'll follow in." Roland says out from behind.


*Spoiler*: _Caster Level check for dispel magic_ 




1d20+12
5+12 = 17


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 23, 2009)

((currently waiting on the party. Are you going to blow the door or pick the lock?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2009)

Alayne nodded with some of the others who had said to blow the door, "I say blow it, much safer than going all the way up to it, especially without knowing what's in store for us." 

Search:
   1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38)


----------



## martryn (Sep 23, 2009)

Mitannis steps cautiously back out into the sunlight and awaits the consensus of the party.  

"I think it's a bit silly opening doors this way, but as long as I'm not the one charged with wasting resources, then I suppose I don't have a serious complaint to file."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2009)

Conn shrugs, "I've got oil and firewood.  May not 'blow' the door but it should burn it down easily enough.  Cost isn't really an issue there."

"Once we get inside that becomes less of an option though, at least for those that like breathing."

Unless there's an objection Conn and Maxie will unload a days worth of firewood and take turns piling it near the door.  They'll take care not to actually touch the door.

Once that's done Conn will ensure everyone has cleared the hallway, and throw a flask of oil at the door from the entrance.

Attack for a flask of oil, 20' range:
1d20+8
8+8 = 16

Assuming nothing happens he'll follow it up with a thrown torch:

1d20+8
12+8 = 20

This method should work, but it may take a few hours to burn


----------



## martryn (Sep 23, 2009)

"Oil, torches, and firewood are easy enough to come by."

Mitannis will help with the preparations if necessary, but if it looks like he'll be in the way, he'll instead wait outside, kneeling in a rest position, leaning his arm against his steel shield.


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2009)

"I guess this is a rather unspectacular way of opening a door." Roland comments and actually lowers his dispel magic.

He'll move out of line of sight from the door and awaits the success on opening the door, since they are burning it down.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2009)

Conn shrugs, "Flashy isn't always the best."


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2009)

"Well we could have just picked the lock, would take less time. And what if it's just a dead end? We are wasting pretty much a lot of time on a single door.

The priests divination pretty much failed at letting us know which one to enter."

Since he still has his unseen servants, he'll have one of them try and open the middle door, since that's the only one he hasn't orded them to open, yet.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2009)

"Roland, if you could see what's BEHIND that door, please by all means, tell us what you know. I might be able to pick the door with my eyes closed, but that doesn't mean I want to be greet by any unholy monster" Silver Fox says in a passive voice. He's not angry at all... he seems pretty calm and in control "...this will take some time anyway..."


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2009)

"All you had to do is pick the lock, I got 2 invisible servants capable of opening doors without any of you getting harmed. I tried opening either doors on either side already, and my servants are either inept in doing so, or they are locked/closed or bared or to all of our disappointment they could be just fake doors and were painted that way."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2009)

((Or, you know, you could walk up and cast 'knock' on it  ))

"There's no need for us to fight over it, if you'd like we can look at one of the other corridors while we wait for this to burn.  But as it stands this Lich has lived undeath long enough that he can wait a few hours or even days to fall.  But if we fall due to our own haste he shall continue to haunt until another group comes along."


----------



## martryn (Sep 23, 2009)

"Please, gentlemen, don't let the evil of this place already steal into your hearts and coerce us to bicker.  We must stay united if we hope to succeed," Mitannis urges as he stands.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2009)

"I'm not the one rushing things" SF simply shrugged not caring much to the Cleric and Conn. "I'll just wait here for the door to burn down, once that's done, we can check with his servants ahead"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Alayne nodded with some of the others who had said to blow the door, "I say blow it, much safer than going all the way up to it, especially without knowing what's in store for us."
> 
> Search:
> 1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38)



What are you searching for and where are you searching at?

Edit: Could everyone please tell where you are at now that you're going through with the burning plan?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2009)

Conn is at the entrance of the tunnel and will throw a torch (2nd range increment) rolls are in the post above.

Maxie (and everyone else) should be outside of the tunnel.  No point in being closer than we have to be if this whole thing collapses on us.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2009)

Silver Fox is outside of the tunnel, just close enough to see door burning.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2009)

I am outside the tunnel looking for traps.


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2009)

Roland is outside the tunnel in front of the middle tunnel, wait if his unseen servants can open the middle tunnel's door.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 24, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am outside the tunnel looking for traps.



You find no traps



EvilMoogle said:


> Conn is at the entrance of the tunnel and will throw a torch (2nd range increment) rolls are in the post above.
> 
> Maxie (and everyone else) should be outside of the tunnel.  No point in being closer than we have to be if this whole thing collapses on us.



The wood of the door burns quickly. It's untreated and very old and dry, and it crackles and pops ferociously. Eventually it buckles, and the ceiling collapses.


*Spoiler*: _Reflex Save for Conn_ 



1d20+0
19+10 = 29 *SAVED*




Conn notices the the ominous cracking sound from the roof and quickly leaps away, avoiding the brunt of the falling rocks.


*Spoiler*: _Conn Damage_ 



16d6/2
8d6+0
1,4,5,6,2,4,3,2+0 = 27




As the dust settles, the shattered remains of the door on the far wall reveal only a blank stone wall behind it. This is clearly a false entrance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2009)

Conn will burn off the charges from his belt of healing one at a time.

*Spoiler*: __ 




2d8+0
4,4+0 = 8

2d8+0
2,4+0 = 6

2d8+0
4,4+0 = 8

Brings him up to 92/97 hps, that's good for now.  Belts out of charges until tomorrow though.




He dusts himself off and retreats from the tunnel to the rest of the party.  "Apparently this was indeed a false entrance.  Anyone have a preference between the other two?"

((Worth mentioning, Conn can actually use a concentration check in place of a Ref save, effectively giving him a +16 Ref.  Didn't matter this time but I'll go clarify that on his sheet.))


----------



## martryn (Sep 24, 2009)

"Brother, are you unharmed?" Mitannis asks in alarm.  

((If need be, I'm willing to "burn off" charges of my fully charged Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds instead, if that'll help and you'd prefer to save the charges on your belt.))


*Spoiler*: _Wand of Cure Mod, if preferred_ 




2d8+3, nay?

2d8+3
1,6+3 = 10

2d8+3
8,1+3 = 12

2d8+3
7,8+3 = 18

Bringing Conn to full without him having to spend charges off his belt.  Wand of Cure Mod with 47/50 charges left. 




"Augury is a weak divination, and this bodes ill for the party.  Both the remaining paths lead to no good.  Perhaps we were not meant to destroy this lich, or perhaps Pelor already knows we'll fail in our pursuit.  I mean not to soothsay ill fortune, but I do not think it wise to pursue this course of action.  If the party insists, I have no choice but to follow, may Pelor's light grant us a swift death."

Mitannis will fall into heavy prayer for blessing from Pelor.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2009)

Conn smiled brightly, "worry not, I've survived worse scrapes than that.  Let it be a lesson to us to take care here, had someone been inside working on the door it may have been far worse."

((Yeah, I'll take the wand charges if that's okay, better to keep our healing divided out when possibled))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 24, 2009)

The party couldn't fully see Silver Fox's face, but his mouth showed a small smirk. "Let's try the middle one now... let's keep our distance too" 

Silver Fox will then start searching for traps in the middle tunnel. Again, he uses his 10ft pole to check anything strange he might find. "I don't need to remind you the dont-touch-anything rule, do I?... "


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 25, 2009)

soulnova said:


> The party couldn't fully see Silver Fox's face, but his mouth showed a small smirk. "Let's try the middle one now... let's keep our distance too"
> 
> Silver Fox will then start searching for traps in the middle tunnel. Again, he uses his 10ft pole to check anything strange he might find. "I don't need to remind you the dont-touch-anything rule, do I?... "



Two separate doors are dimly visible at the end of this roughly worked, plain stone corridor.

The corridor is roughly 50 feet long, and rather dimly lit. The entrance of the corridor appears to be clear of traps.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2009)

He will keep searching for traps in the tunnel on floors, the walls, the roof...every 5ft. If he doesn't search it first, he wont put his feet on it. 

((Long tunnel is looooooong))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2009)

((I'm far more worried about the two doors than the 50'))

Conn nodded appreciatively as the rogue entered the corridor.  Once the "all clear" is given he'll step into the entryway to get a look.

"Strange symbols on the door, and it looks like writing on the top?  Do any of them mean something to anyone?"


----------



## martryn (Sep 25, 2009)

((Making some knowledge and spellcraft rolls to see if I can identify either the skull reliefs or symbols between the doors))


*Spoiler*: _rolls_ 




*Knowledge: Religion*
1d20+15
7+15 = 22

*Knowledge: The Planes*
1d20+15
12+15 = 27

*Spellcraft*
1d20+15
16+15 = 31

I don't know if any of these rolls are applicable, but just to save the trouble of asking for them.  




Mitannis will step to the entrance of the tunnel, wary of anything that might cause a second cave in.  If the rogue or anyone else does anything other than lightly touch something, Mitannis will step a good fifteen feet back from the entrance and raise his shield.  

"If you notice, I think only the left door has hinges.  The right door might be another fake.  From this distance, and I can't be too sure, but I think the door handles are also different," Mitannis says to the party, Conn, or anyone willing to listen.  

Calling down to the rogue, not too loud, but loud enough so the rogue can comfortably hear, "When you get closer to the doors, describe in detail what you can see.  We're right here if you need help."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2009)

Alayne cautions the others, "Tread lightly, we've seen already that this Tomb isn't merely open to us entering without consequence." 

Search:
1d20+18 → [18,18] = (36)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2009)

"Hey!" Silver Fox scolds back the party. "Don't get close until I check it first." He wont let anyone step in the tunnel until he's done searching. "Alayne, you help me out here... two can search faster than one..." he made a pause showing that he's still tied to the harness and the rope "...still,  you should get one rope too..." he suggests her.

((I believe Jello is going to roll our search checks so we don't know how are we doing))


----------



## martryn (Sep 25, 2009)

Mitannis is definitely not in the tunnel, just for clarification.  He is most certainly at the tunnel mouth peering in, probably about 3 feet or so from the entrance proper, though he'll move if Alayne wants to check out the entrance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2009)

Alayne is checking the tunnel, but she's not in it either, she's just looking down there.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2009)

Once the entrance is cleared Conn will take the rope out and distribute it amongst the others, "leave some slack so they can work, but be ready to pull on my word if something goes wrong."  He'll then return to the entrance so that he can monitor the others.

((I don't have a second harness, but I believe that Mitannis had extra rope, you should be able to tie with that.  Maxie has use rope ranks if you need help just say so))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2009)

Silver Fox has a spare rope if  ALaynne needs it.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 27, 2009)

soulnova said:


> He will keep searching for traps in the tunnel on floors, the walls, the roof...every 5ft. If he doesn't search it first, he wont put his feet on it.
> 
> ((Long tunnel is looooooong))



You search the entire length of the corridor, and find no traps. The corridor appears to be completely safe.



EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'm far more worried about the two doors than the 50'))
> 
> Conn nodded appreciatively as the rogue entered the corridor.  Once the "all clear" is given he'll step into the entryway to get a look.
> 
> "Strange symbols on the door, and it looks like writing on the top?  Do any of them mean something to anyone?"



It's far too dim to see the writing clearly without approaching the door with some sort of light.


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2009)

Roland will have an Unseen servant carry a torch to the door. Anyone who's close can go and read it with the light now.

Roland himself stays outside the tunnel.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 28, 2009)

The inscription on the door is in Draconic, a clear mark of an arcane mage. Who speaks/reads Draconic?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2009)

I didn't specify for my characters but Draconic seems an unlikely pick for them
(Conn only speaks common, let's go on the record and say Common, Celestial, Goblin, and Giant for Maxie)


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2009)

(I didn't specify my languages either, but i think Draconic is one of the few languages he'd actually pick.)

Roland will cast clairvoyance (sight version) in front of the door and use that to read what is written on the door. He won't enter the tunnel.


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

((Mitannis, though I didn't specify, would certainly know Common, Celestial, and Infernal.))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 28, 2009)

For those who can read Draconic, the inscription says:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Abandon all hope, ye who enter here; No magick arcane nor providence divine can stay thy fate


----------



## soulnova (Sep 28, 2009)

((Not draconic either))

"Looks safe enough" he calls back once he searched all over the tunnel "Any luck with the inscriptions?". 

"Now with the door..." he will then start searching traps in the double doors. If the doors are safe, he will attempt to open them. "Be ready" he warns the others.


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

"Do you want us to enter the tunnel now?" Mitannis calls out, stepping toward the entrance.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 28, 2009)

soulnova said:


> ((Not draconic either))
> 
> "Looks safe enough" he calls back once he searched all over the tunnel "Any luck with the inscriptions?".
> 
> "Now with the door..." he will then start searching traps in the double doors. If the doors are safe, he will attempt to open them. "Be ready" he warns the others.



You find no traps.

Give me some open lock checks please, (Just roll up about ten of them, just in case. Don't want to be going back and forth about this forever).


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2009)

((Silver Fox can also take 10 in Search/Open Lock/Disable Device in distress situations thanks to SKill Mastery... just to let you know))

Silver Fox takes his time working with the lock of the door. 

5 ^ (use bro) in the ocean
1d20+15 → [15,15] = (30)
1d20+15 → [13,15] = (28)
1d20+15 → [20,15] = (35)
1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)
1d20+15 → [20,15] = (35)
1d20+15 → [14,15] = (29)
1d20+15 → [2,15] = (17)
1d20+15 → [12,15] = (27)
1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33)
1d20+15 → [19,15] = (34)


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 29, 2009)

The door unlocks on the third try. The door remains closed. It seems a bit stuck. It will likely have to be forced open.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2009)

From the entrance to the corridor Conn suggests, "Perhaps we should simply tie a rope to the handle, and pull from safely outside?  The door on the left would appear to open into the corridor."


----------



## martryn (Sep 29, 2009)

((Was it ever specified what door Silver Fox was trying to open?))

"Would that work, Conn?  We've got enough rope between us, and more than enough manpower out here, to do just that.  We also have..." Mitannis looks at Roland's golem(s), "...that thing."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2009)

"Well, there's only one way to tell for sure."  Conn shrugged, "given the last door's reaction I'd feel safer if everyone was clear when we open the door."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2009)

"I agree... let's open it from afar" he nods at Mitannis. He will tie his rope and take the other extreme to outside the tunnel. He's still tied to the harness from Mitannis's rope (or was it Conn's??).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2009)

((The harness is on Conn's rope.  It's probably better to not be tied to the rope we're going to pull on though, so I'd suggest using Mitannis' for that))


----------



## martryn (Sep 29, 2009)

Mitannis will dig in his pack for his 100 feet of silk rope and hand it over to Silver Fox.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 29, 2009)

Strength checks from whomever is pulling on the left door with the rope.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2009)

Conn's Strength checks:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+3
20+3 = 23

1d20+3
1+3 = 4

1d20+3
5+3 = 8






Maxie's Strength checks:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+0
3+0 = 3

1d20+0
9+0 = 9

1d20+0
10+0 = 10




Neither will be tied to the rope.

((Look at it this way, got all those shit rolls out of the way now))


----------



## martryn (Sep 29, 2009)

Mitannis's strength checks


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+2
2+2 = 4

1d20+2
19+2 = 21

1d20+2
2+2 = 4




((Fuck, I'm with you on shitty rolls.  Got one good one, though.))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 29, 2009)

After heaving on the rope for a few moments, the door finally heaves open, revealing what appears to be a dark corridor on the other side of the door.


----------



## martryn (Sep 29, 2009)

"Huh.  That was easier than I thought it was."  Mitannis looks toward Roland.  "Care to have the floating torch illuminate the darkness a bit?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2009)

Conn nods, "I assume I don't need to remind everyone to keep on guard?  As good as I'd like to think we are, I seriously doubt we've seen the worst of it so far if the reputation is even slightly true."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2009)

"The flying torch would be great... or maybe an unseen servant" Silver Fox suggest the party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2009)

"Some of us happen to see decent in the dark," Alayne said as she advanced, "I'm taking point, follow me." 

((trying to get you guys moving)) 

Alayne keeps her bow trained on the darkness and observes as far as she can slowly before moving through the door:

*Search the door area:*
   1d20+18 → [4,18] = (22)
*
Spot any movement on the other side of the door: *
   1d20+17 → [14,17] = (31)

If all is fine, she will advance slowly to the door.


----------



## martryn (Sep 30, 2009)

Mitannis will shrug and follow, staying fifteen feet behind Alayne as she makes her way down the corridor.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Some of us happen to see decent in the dark," Alayne said as she advanced, "I'm taking point, follow me."
> 
> ((trying to get you guys moving))
> 
> ...



You see nothing out of the ordinary. It's a dark corridor that probably hasn't seen movement in a century.



martryn said:


> Mitannis will shrug and follow, staying fifteen feet behind Alayne as she makes her way down the corridor.



Duly noted.


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2009)

Roland will send his unseen servant with torches up ahead. On on each side up his maximum range.

Roland will be somewhere in the middle of the party.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2009)

Conn will take the position in front of the cleric, behind the scout (and perhaps the rogue).  Once they enter the Tomb he will spend a moment summoning and dismissing his sword to ensure that it's magics still work.

Maxie will take the rear keeping an eye on the back of the party (unless the Rogue or Scout wants to take the rear?  In which case she'll take the front and search alongside the Scout or Rogue).


----------



## martryn (Sep 30, 2009)

Mitannis will allow Conn to step in front of him, and he'll keep five feet behind Conn or fifteen feet behind Alayne, which ever is furthest from the front of the party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2009)

((Not sure where Soul is, but the one with the highest Search check should take point)) **not sure about her skills**


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2009)

Silver Fox will take the front to search for any trap. "If you would be so kind to send anything walking in advance, in case you want us to move faster, that is." he told the wizard with a smile.

((if Muk sends his golem or other unseen servant first, he will stay 15ft behind))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 30, 2009)

Muk said:


> Roland will send his unseen servant with torches up ahead. On on each side up his maximum range.
> 
> Roland will be somewhere in the middle of the party.



As the party nears the door, unseen servants and the torches suddenly stop right before the door, as if stopped by an invisible force.


*Spoiler*: _Reflex Save_ 



1d20+6
9+6 = 15
Failure






Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Some of us happen to see decent in the dark," Alayne said as she advanced, "I'm taking point, follow me."
> 
> ((trying to get you guys moving))
> 
> Alayne keeps her bow trained on the darkness and observes as far as she can slowly before moving through the door:




*Spoiler*: _Reflex Save_ 



1d20+14
10+14 = 24
Failure






EvilMoogle said:


> Conn will take the position in front of the cleric, behind the scout (and perhaps the rogue).  Once they enter the Tomb he will spend a moment summoning and dismissing his sword to ensure that it's magics still work.
> 
> Maxie will take the rear keeping an eye on the back of the party (unless the Rogue or Scout wants to take the rear?  In which case she'll take the front and search alongside the Scout or Rogue).




*Spoiler*: _Reflex Save_ 



Conn and his Con check 
1d20+15
11+15 = 26
Saved




*Spoiler*: _Reflex Save_ 



Maxie
1d20+17
17+17 = 34
Saved






martryn said:


> Mitannis will allow Conn to step in front of him, and he'll keep five feet behind Conn or fifteen feet behind Alayne, which ever is furthest from the front of the party.




*Spoiler*: _Reflex Save_ 



1d20+5
4+5 = 9
Failure






soulnova said:


> Silver Fox will take the front to search for any trap. "If you would be so kind to send anything walking in advance, in case you want us to move faster, that is." he told the wizard with a smile.
> 
> ((if Muk sends his golem or other unseen servant first, he will stay 15ft behind))




*Spoiler*: _Reflex Save_ 



1d20+12
14+12 = 26
Saved




As the party reaches the door, a stone partition begins swiftly sliding in place to block the corridor. Those who succeeded their reflex save may run passed the closing partition, or attempt to physically hold it.

Those who failed their reflex save will be stuck behind the partition. As soon as the partition slides shut, the dark corridor behind the door is revealed to be nothing more than an illusion.

Everyone roll for initiative.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2009)

*Alayne Initiative: *
1d20+7
10+7 = 17


----------



## martryn (Oct 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Initiative roll_ 




1d20+0
15+0 = 15
((Pretty sure it's just a 0))




((Where is the partition and where is the party?  From what I get, the Invisible Servants were in the front with the torch, and Silver Fox was 15 feet behind that.  I'm not sure, but I think Conn was around 10 feet behind Silver Fox and Mitannis was immediately behind him.  If Roland was only five feet behind Mitannis, then he'd be only 15 feet from the entrance of this 50 foot long corridor.  Does the partition fall at the entrance of the corridor or somewhere along the middle, cutting the corridor in two?  And if it's the latter, where along the length of the corridor does it fall, and how wide is the partition?  Does it slide from the side, or fall from the ceiling?))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 1, 2009)

It is near the end of the corridor, and it slides from the side. It is made of stone, and approximately two feet thick. When at it's apex, it will completely block the exit of the corridor.


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2009)

Initiative:

1d20+3
18+3 = 21

Seeing the wall behind him close Roland doesn't like it one bit.

He will cast Passwall on the sliding piece of stone wall. (max depth of 15ft,5 ft. by 8 ft. opening)

Once done he will step back out of the trapped room along with his golem. The golem may have to squeeze through the hole Roland has made, so he'll go last if there are others trapped inside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2009)

Conn initiative:
1d20+2
6+2 = 8

Minnie initiative:
1d20+6
3+6 = 9

((Ugh, my lucky streak continues  ))

/Edit:
Reread Jello's post

Minnie will dart through the opening and start searching outside in hopes of some device that can reopen the cavern.

Search is +15 (Jello can roll)

Conn dives into the closing entrance, with a mighty roar to Pelor to give him strength he attempts to hold open the trap.

Concentration for Power Surge (first use, DC 15):
1d20+15
3+15 = 18 (Suck it, bad die rolls, I can't fail this!)

Strength Check: (+3 natural, +8 from "Power Surge")
1d20+11
19+11 = 30

((Power surge only lasts for two rounds, DC increases by 5 if I have to "recast" it, so assuming I don't get crushed in an amusing fashion hoof it people))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 1, 2009)

Conn, in an incredible burst of strength manages to hold the stone partition half way open in an incredible burst of strength. 

The party may escape without the use of Muk's passwall.


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2009)

"Thanks for holding the door open, Conn." Roland says and escape without casting Passwall.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2009)

Once he's sure the party is clear Conn himself steps out of the corridor stretching the kinks out of his hands and arms.  "Everyone okay?  Looks like we almost underestimated this place again.  Though hopefully this means that the third entrance is the correct one."

"Remember, we know it bodes us no good so we should likely assume it is trapped as well."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2009)

((sorry Im late)) 
initiative 1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)
"Trouble" Silver Fox had moved ahead the moment the walls started to close. 

Once the "danger" had passed he gave an approving nod to Conn. "Seems like we need to be more careful with these tunnels..." he was really impressed he hadn't see that one coming. He will start checking the last tunnel *TWICE* before going in.

(uhm... search checks if needed)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+21 → [15,21] = (36)
1d20+21 → [8,21] = (29)
1d20+21 → [6,21] = (27)
1d20+21 → [18,21] = (39)
1d20+21 → [18,21] = (39)
1d20+21 → [20,21] = (41)
1d20+21 → [16,21] = (37)
1d20+21 → [6,21] = (27)
1d20+21 → [16,21] = (37)
1d20+21 → [20,21] = (41)
1d20+21 → [10,21] = (31)
1d20+21 → [12,21] = (33)
1d20+21 → [5,21] = (26)
1d20+21 → [13,21] = (34)
1d20+21 → [10,21] = (31)
1d20+21 → [5,21] = (26)
1d20+21 → [13,21] = (34)
1d20+21 → [9,21] = (30)
1d20+21 → [6,21] = (27)
1d20+21 → [3,21] = (24)




Disable Device

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+15 → [9,15] = (24)
1d20+15 → [16,15] = (31)
1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)
1d20+15 → [12,15] = (27)
1d20+15 → [16,15] = (31)
1d20+15 → [1,15] = (16)
1d20+15 → [5,15] = (20)
1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33)
1d20+15 → [20,15] = (35)
1d20+15 → [15,15] = (30)
1d20+15 → [9,15] = (24)
1d20+15 → [1,15] = (16)
1d20+15 → [19,15] = (34)
1d20+15 → [10,15] = (25)
1d20+15 → [20,15] = (35)
1d20+15 → [3,15] = (18)
1d20+15 → [2,15] = (17)
1d20+15 → [6,15] = (21)
1d20+15 → [7,15] = (22)
1d20+15 → [3,15] = (18)





(( LOL silverfox is still tied to the rope xD he would have to cut it if they got stuck like that again... until then, he keeps it))


----------



## martryn (Oct 1, 2009)

Mitannis will dart out as well, as much as a cleric laden in plate mail and a huge fucking shield can dart.  Though, once clear of the barrier, he'll step aside and make sure Conn makes it out as well, ready to cast either a spell of freedom, strength, or size on his Brother of the Sun.  

Once everyone is safe:
"Are you alright, Brother?" he'll ask Conn first. 
"This indeed bodes ill.  I suppose the third time is the charm, or some such."
Mitannis will approach the entrance to the third corridor and, standing outside of it, peer into the gloom.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 2, 2009)

The party soon realizes that a person is watching from the treeline. He doesn't seem threatening.

((Enter Fulcata))


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2009)

Roland doesn't really care bout the new comer.

However he did lose 2 unseen servants to the trap, since he didn't have enough time to order them to escape, while he was busy commanding his own golem.

He signs for a moment and summons 1 unseen servant from his wand, and looks for something that looks like a torch, hands it to his servant to carry.

He'll send his servant into the last tunnel and have him try opening the door, without anyone else in the way.


----------



## martryn (Oct 2, 2009)

Mitannis will shout out, "Stranger, you make no attempt to hide yourself from us, and you don't seem to be hostile.  Come out, so that we might have a better look at you, and you can explain to us what's so interesting about our endeavor."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2009)

Alayne keeps her bow low, "It looks like we might have been followed?" she says. "You were almost in time to watch us possibly get killed."


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2009)

"You make it sound so dramatic," Roland comments on Alayne's outburst.

"The good god brother and his divine patron were there to save us. And if he wasn't I would surely had blow us a hole in that wall and had gotten us out."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2009)

Silver Fox sees the man in the tree line but he's pretty sure he's not going to attack them. He seemed strong enough at first sight. "We could use an extra pair of hands"


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 2, 2009)

The man jumps down from the tree he is standing in, and moves towards the group. He raises his hand, waving at them. Once he gets closer, he says: "The Brothers heard about what you were doing and sent me along to lend you my services. I do hope you'll have me.. I don't much like this place."

The monk is wearing loose fitting pants, is shirtless, wears a thick form-fitting
belt along the waist, and seems to have a couple pieces of jewelry. He isn't carrying much, but seems to be more than self-sufficient.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 3, 2009)

soulnova said:


> ((sorry Im late))
> initiative 1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)
> "Trouble" Silver Fox had moved ahead the moment the walls started to close.
> 
> ...



You find no traps in the final tunnel. The door, the ceiling, the walls and floors are all safe....you think.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2009)

((Remember, He took his time to search the tunnel.... EDIT: BTW, the new unseen servant went into the tunnel to open the door))

"Uh... really interesting, what's your name?" he looked at the monk. Silver fox then glanced at the tunnel. "Indeed, We might need of some assistance. How fast are you?" he said passing his rope to the monk. 

"The tunnel looks safe, but I don't buy it. Just like the other two tunnels, this one must have a nice surprise for us. If you don't mind brother, you seem to have good reflexes... would you walk with me into the tunnel? -with a rope, of course"

SIlver fox will wait to see what happens with the Unseen Servant before going in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2009)

Before moving forward, Alayne will make sure the unseen servant goes about thirty feet out from her.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 5, 2009)

The door in the final corridor opens without trouble, revealing a wondrous sight:


Brilliant colors are everywhere; pigments painted on stone are undimmed by the passage of decades. The floor is a colorful mosaic, featuring a distinct, winding path of red tiles forming a 2-foot-wide, meandering trail south down the corridor. A few chips and gaps reveal that cement or plaster covers the underlying stonework of the corridor, and it
mostly provides a smooth surface for the many illustrated scenes.

Characters who wish to catalogue the frescoes will find:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The images depict fields with cattle grazing, a copse with several wolves in the background, slaves?human, orc, elven, and strange human animal: mixtures of pig-human, ape-human, and dog-human?going about various tasks.
Certain frescoes are more focused and show rooms of some building?a library filled with many books and scrolls, a torture chamber, and a wizard?s work room. Chairs, windows, boxes, bales, doors, chests, birds, bats, spiders, and all manner of things appear on the walls.




Spot checks all around, DC20

*Spoiler*: __ 



Characters standing at the north end of the corridor
who succeed on a DC 20 Spot check see that the floor
mosaic hides barely noticeable runes: a message in
Common. It says the following:

ACERERAK CONGRATULATES YOU ON YOUR POWERS OF OBSERVATION. SO MAKE OF THIS WHATEVER YOU WISH, FOR YOU WILL BE MINE IN THE END NO MATTER WHAT!

_Go back to the tormentor or through the arch,
and the second great hall you?ll discover.
Shun green if you can, but night?s good color
is for those of great valor.
If shades of red stand for blood the wise
will not need sacrifice aught but a loop of
magical metal?you?re well along your march.
Two pits along the way will be found to lead
to a fortuitous fall, so check the wall.
These keys and those are most important of all,
and beware of trembling hands and what will maul.
If you find the false you find the true
and into the columned hall you?ll come,
and there the throne that?s key and keyed.
The iron men of visage grim do more than
meets the viewer?s eye.
You?ve left and left and found my Tomb
and now your soul will die._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2009)

Conn's Spot:
1d20+2
14+2 = 16

Minnie's Spot:
1d20+15
11+15 = 26

Minnie will point the runes out to Conn and anyone that missed them (or will recite them if it's too hard for the others to read).  

After reading the text Conn says, "Congratulations, eh?  I'm not sure I like a lich congratulating me.  The rest of it, it seems like babbling nonsense, but we've seen what rushing will get us."

Conn will proceed to make two copies of the text and notes on the other imagery in the hallway.  He'll hold on to one and give the other to whomever wants it.

While he does that, Minnie will investigate the two dog-headed figures that appear to be holding a box.  She'll take care not to disturb it but will otherwise see if the box looks removable (she _won't_ remove it yet though).

Search is +15, she does have trapfinding as a class ability.


----------



## martryn (Oct 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Spot Check_ 




1d20+7
15+7 = 22





Mitannis will point out the mosaic if the others don't see it.  "Acererak is mocking us, giving us such hints.  He is confident indeed that the dangers of his tomb will overcome us if he so freely flaunts such clues.  Of course, that might be part of it.  He could be lying to us, hoping we'll, for some reason, trust him.  It might be better to forget we've seen this, though I'd still, personally, recommend taking note of this riddle and testing it for it's accuracy."


----------



## Muk (Oct 5, 2009)

After hearing the mentioning of the text, Roland tries to see if he recalls anything or if there is some hidden message/meaning.


*Spoiler*: _Knowledge checks_ 




arcane:
1d20+18
8+18 = 26

religion:
1d20+12
1+12 = 13

dungeoneering
1d20+18
8+18 = 26

history
1d20+18
1+18 = 19

decipher script
1d20+18
8+18 = 26






He'll send out his servant further ahead with a torch so he may scout out and light up the hall way.


----------



## martryn (Oct 5, 2009)

If Mitannis is given the go-ahead to step further into the corridor, he'd love to scope out the fresco of the library. 

"Perhaps we can glean some clue to Acererak's life from these elaborate images that might come in handy later.  We should study and know our enemy, as we have precious little knowledge of what we're facing."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2009)

Silver Fox wont let anyone get into the corridor. 

spot check 1d20+16 → [18,16] = (34)

Silver Fox reads the inscription. "Interesting"



> Go back to the tormentor or through the arch,
> and the second great hall you?ll discover.
> Shun green if you can, but night?s good color
> is for those of great valor.



"Directions..."



> If shades of red stand for blood the wise
> will not need sacrifice aught but a loop of
> magical metal?you?re well along your march.



"Magical Metal...uhm..."



> Two pits along the way will be found to lead
> to a fortuitous fall, so check the wall.



"Oh, there you go... Pits." he sighs. "Please, be careful where you step. And the walls too...?"


> These keys and those are most important of all,
> and beware of trembling hands and what will maul.


Silver fox doesn't say much of this.



> If you find the false you find the true
> and into the columned hall you?ll come,
> and there the throne that?s key and keyed.



"find the false... We will be dealing with illusions, I think. A false wall? leading to a locked hall... that maybe has some kind of switch to open a treasure"



> The iron men of visage grim do more than
> meets the viewer?s eye.
> You?ve left and left and found my Tomb
> and now your soul will die.


"Iron men... Maybe statues? Iron Golems? Oh, and the good old warning...That's all."


He starts searching for traps all over the corridor, also in the walls.
Search checks? ((uhm, should I be posting these anymore?))

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+21 → [4,21] = (25)
1d20+21 → [14,21] = (35)
1d20+21 → [19,21] = (40)
1d20+21 → [19,21] = (40)
1d20+21 → [17,21] = (38)
1d20+21 → [6,21] = (27)
1d20+21 → [6,21] = (27)
1d20+21 → [6,21] = (27)
1d20+21 → [3,21] = (24)
1d20+21 → [1,21] = (22)


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 5, 2009)

What you know so far




EvilMoogle said:


> While he does that, Minnie will investigate the two dog-headed figures that appear to be holding a box.  She'll take care not to disturb it but will otherwise see if the box looks removable (she _won't_ remove it yet though).
> 
> Search is +15, she does have trapfinding as a class ability.




Two jackal-headed human figures in this painting are portrayed as if holding bronze chest?which is real, and protrudes slightly into the corridor! The chest is hinged on the bottom so as to allow the lid to swing down.

*Spoiler*: _Search Check_ 



1d20+15
3+15 = 18
Success



The chest?s bottom opens if a stud on top is pressed. The stud has an easily detectable poison needle trap, and it can be avoided entirely by pressing
the stud with a dagger pommel, or some other object.



Muk said:


> After hearing the mentioning of the text, Roland tries to see if he recalls anything or if there is some hidden message/meaning.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Knowledge checks_
> ...


Roland is unable to dicern any hidden arcane meaning in the words. As far as he can tell, it seems fairly straight forward, though what it refers to remains a myster.


martryn said:


> If Mitannis is given the go-ahead to step further into the corridor, he'd love to scope out the fresco of the library.
> 
> "Perhaps we can glean some clue to Acererak's life from these elaborate images that might come in handy later.  We should study and know our enemy, as we have precious little knowledge of what we're facing."



Duly noted.



soulnova said:


> He starts searching for traps all over the corridor, also in the walls.



I roll search checks

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+21
7+21 = 28

1d20+21
7+21 = 28

1d20+21
8+21 = 29

1d20+21
6+21 = 27



Silver Fox finds four pit traps in the corridor. He can disable the pit traps easily enough with a bit of work.
Disable Device checks, if you please.


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 5, 2009)

Jax's jaw drops at the sight of the mosaics. "Other than the profanity of the subject, it is quite well done." He stands in the back, not trusting the greedy rogue asking him to go along with him.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2009)

Silver Fox takes 10 to disable the 4 pit traps. Disable Device= 15+10= 25


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 5, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Silver Fox takes 10 to disable the 4 pit traps. Disable Device= 15+10= 25



The four pit traps are disabled.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 5, 2009)

*More details of the corridor*

On the western wall of the entry corridor of the tomb, a torture chamber is painted. This portion of the fresco illustrates an iron door that evidently confines some sort of a horrid creature its clawed and scaled hands grasp the bars of its small window) that can be loosed to torment prisoners.

A red path in the stone floor snakes down the corridor. A section of the red tile path leads westward, into a mist-filled stone archway. Three large stones are embedded in the arch. Each has a different hue?yellow on the lower left, bluish at the top of the arch, and orange on the lower right.


The other leads to a large statue of a face at the end of the corridor. A fork of the red tile path leads directly to a leering devil face set in the mosaic at the corridor?s end. The devil?s mouth gapes wide and empty?in fact it is dead black, emitting no hint of light.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2009)

He disables the chest first with his pole and keeps walking towards the end of the corridor.

Silver stops looking at the arch way and the statue from 10ft.  "Is this the arch way of nice colors and the...." he pointed at the devils face "....Color of night only the bravest face?"

He checks for traps in the arch. "We need to check this mist... is it magical??"  He will try to check traps for both the arch way and the statue. He staying as far as he can while searching for traps. He's not touching any stones, mist or face at all.


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2009)

Roland will send his unseen servant into the mouth of the devil.

"Let's see what is beyond the darkness."

He himself will stay some 20ft away from the mouth.


----------



## martryn (Oct 6, 2009)

"Silver, I believe we need to follow the riddle in order if at all.  It seems to be directions from here to where Acererak lies in wait.  If that's the case, then the arch at the end of the hall is the obvious direction.  Of course, the demon's mouth might represent the Tormentor instead of Night's Color.

'I'm personally curious, though, about the second great hall.  Would that imply that we're standing in the first great hall.  And how much should we take Acererak at his word?"


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2009)

"Let's have summon and servants test out his so said advice. No harm could possibly come from sending a few summons or servants into obvious traps and such," comments on Mitannis's thoughts.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 6, 2009)

soulnova said:


> He disables the chest first with his pole and keeps walking towards the end of the corridor.
> 
> Silver stops looking at the arch way and the statue from 10ft.  "Is this the arch way of nice colors and the...." he pointed at the devils face "....Color of night only the bravest face?"
> 
> He checks for traps in the arch. "We need to check this mist... is it magical??"  He will try to check traps for both the arch way and the statue. He staying as far as he can while searching for traps. He's not touching any stones, mist or face at all.



As Silver presses the trapped button with his pole, the top slowly springs open, revealing what appears to be an empty chest.

As he searches for traps near the arch way, the stones set in the Arch begin to glow. The stone on the bottom left glows yellow, and the stone on the bottom right glows orange, while the keystone at the top of the arch begins to glow blue.



martryn said:


> "Silver, I believe we need to follow the riddle in order if at all.  It seems to be directions from here to where Acererak lies in wait.  If that's the case, then the arch at the end of the hall is the obvious direction.  Of course, the demon's mouth might represent the Tormentor instead of Night's Color.
> 
> 'I'm personally curious, though, about the second great hall.  Would that imply that we're standing in the first great hall.  And how much should we take Acererak at his word?"





Muk said:


> "Let's have summon and servants test out his so said advice. No harm could possibly come from sending a few summons or servants into obvious traps and such," comments on Mitannis's thoughts.



Do you send the unseen servants through the statue's mouth?

*Spoiler*: _If So_ 



As they cross into the shadow, you lose control of them, as if some magic blocked your control of the servants through the portal


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 6, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> The chest?s bottom opens if a stud on top is pressed. The stud has an easily detectable poison needle trap, and it can be avoided entirely by pressing
> the stud with a dagger pommel, or some other object.



Minnie will approach Roland about the box, "Roland, can I ask you to have one of your servants check out that?  It may be important but it's trapped.  I'd feel safer if it wasn't touched when anyone was nearby it."

Conn considers the two door options before adding his vote, "magical or not I'm thinking it probably isn't a smart idea to inhale any colorful gasses.  The poem says 'Go back to the tormentor or through the arch, and the second great hall you?ll discover.'  That seems to suggest that we have to choose here before we continue, if the it's to be trusted at all."

He shrugs slightly, "I'd agree with Roland for now, lets test things with some magic first and see if either of them stand out as more obviously safe.  My gut says we won't like either route."

Conn will also use his 'detect evil' ability, does anything in the hallway, the arch/demon or what he can see from here in the mists show up as evil?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 6, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Conn will also use his 'detect evil' ability, does anything in the hallway, the arch/demon or what he can see from here in the mists show up as evil?



You can't get a good reading of anything in the room, because EVERYTHING around you is radiating a strong evil aura.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 6, 2009)

((Yeah, kinda figured that))

Conn will remain silent about the result as mentioning it could only serve to hurt the party's morale.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2009)

Silver Fox steps back immediatly after the stones start to glow. "Oh" he thinks carefully. "The verse said anything about this colors? Yellow, Orange and Blue? Any significance? .. hold it!" He raised his hand suddenly. 

"_Shun *green* if you can, but night’s good color
is for those of great valor_"

"Of course.... Forget the *Green* Devil's face" he smiled "The sky is always blue... even if it turns darker at night...." he pointed at the blue stone in the top of the archway.

"Still, these other lights could be.... Yellow for day?  Orange for Sunset?" he looked back at the party ".... is a cycle. Step back." he ordered taking his pole. "I want to try something." He will touch the stones with the tip of his pole following the cycle of day, sunset and night. Yellow, orange and blue.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 6, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Silver Fox steps back immediatly after the stones start to glow. "Oh" he thinks carefully. "The verse said anything about this colors? Yellow, Orange and Blue? Any significance? .. hold it!" He raised his hand suddenly.
> 
> "_Shun *green* if you can, but night?s good color
> is for those of great valor_"
> ...



As he presses the stones in the sequence Yellow, Orange, Blue, the mists in the arch way disappear, revealing a dark path beyond.

If you go through the arch, please indicate where you walk through in the arch.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2009)

"Not dead" he sighed in relief "That's good". 

Before anyone goes, he will try to discern if there's any traps passing the archway. (with Muk's floating torch aiding him).


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 6, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Not dead" he sighed in relief "That's good".
> 
> Before anyone goes, he will try to discern if there's any traps passing the archway. (with Muk's floating torch aiding him).



He finds no traps.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2009)

Alayne is doing a second search for herself, then she will approach the arch at the far left slowly, if there is no sign of anything that is. "Keep your heads about you, this could still be dangerous."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2009)

"Alright guys, no traps in here. What do you want to do now?" he didn't get his eyes of the arch way, as he was waiting for something to sprang from that darkness.


----------



## Muk (Oct 7, 2009)

He'll ready a silence spell on himself first. (Wouldn't want a wail of the banshee killing us)

Roland will have his unseen servant attempt to open up the box Minnie asks him to open. But he sends his servant 30ft away from the group then have him attempt to open it.

The moment he orders his servant to open the box, he activates his silence spell. If nothing happen and no one dies he dismisses the silence spell.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 7, 2009)

Muk said:


> He'll ready a silence spell on himself first. (Wouldn't want a wail of the banshee killing us)
> 
> Roland will have his unseen servant attempt to open up the box Minnie asks him to open. But he sends his servant 30ft away from the group then have him attempt to open it.
> 
> The moment he orders his servant to open the box, he activates his silence spell. If nothing happen and no one dies he dismisses the silence spell.



((The box was already opened by Silver Fox. There appears to be nothing in it. However, to expedite this whole thing, I'll just assume that the unseen servant fishes around in side the seemingly empty chest and attempts to pull on anything it finds))

The unseen servant pulls an invisible lever in the box. A trap door opens right in front of the box, leading to a pit of spikes. But since no one is in front of the box anymore, no one is hurt.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 7, 2009)

"I suppose we should venture in to the next room then," Conn suggests slightly apprehensively.  "Send the apparition ahead if everything looks clear then the trap finders can check for anything missed."


----------



## Muk (Oct 7, 2009)

Roland sends his servant in front of the party into the next room.

"Well let's see what next will be upon us." The servant carries a torch.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry, you must have missed it, but I said in an earlier post that any unseen servant sent through the arch, it's controller loses contact with it. But no biggie. Let's get moving again, shall we?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2009)

Silver Fox sighs a little. He looked around back at the party. "_...but night’s good color is for those of great valor..._" he whispered and sighed as if a big weight had been placed on his back. "Someone has to go inside..." he crossed his arms "... and for the looks of it, it would have to me." He motioned Roland and Matannis. "If any of you have a spell to communicate with me in the other side, please do so in the following 10 seconds" he took a torch in one hand and his Rapier in the other. He went straight ahead into the archway. He wouldn't close his eyes. Doing so would make him miss a fraction of a second...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 16, 2009)

Minnie shares a brief look with her brother before she speaks, "wait, it's better for me to go.  My life has already been pledged towards fighting evil.  While I may not be as skilled a scout as you that just means it will be less of a loss were I to fall here."

Minnie will enter the archway on full alert as soon as the others are ready.

+15 search, +15 spot.  Once she's through the arch she'll check back with the party to assure them everything is okay.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 20, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Silver Fox sighs a little. He looked around back at the party. "_...but night?s good color is for those of great valor..._" he whispered and sighed as if a big weight had been placed on his back. "Someone has to go inside..." he crossed his arms "... and for the looks of it, it would have to me." He motioned Roland and Matannis. "If any of you have a spell to communicate with me in the other side, please do so in the following 10 seconds" he took a torch in one hand and his Rapier in the other. He went straight ahead into the archway. He wouldn't close his eyes. Doing so would make him miss a fraction of a second...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Silver Fox is teleported the moment he crosses the event horizon of the door. He finds himself in an unfamiliar room, standing before a large statue. The broken, 8-foot-tall statue of a four-armed gargoyle squats here, alone and in the dark. Its three remaining hands appear as if in positions of supplication, or need.






EvilMoogle said:


> Minnie shares a brief look with her brother before she speaks, "wait, it's better for me to go.  My life has already been pledged towards fighting evil.  While I may not be as skilled a scout as you that just means it will be less of a loss were I to fall here."
> 
> Minnie will enter the archway on full alert as soon as the others are ready.
> 
> +15 search, +15 spot.  Once she's through the arch she'll check back with the party to assure them everything is okay.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Minne is teleported back to the entrance from whence she came. Curiously, her clothes, weapons and armor were _not_ teleported with her, and she stands stark naked back at square one.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Silver Fox, does not MOVE. He will just try to discern if there's anything else of interest at first sight and wait for the others to communicate with him. 

Search from where he is 1d20+19 → [12,19] = (31)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Minne is teleported back to the entrance from whence she came. Curiously, her clothes, weapons and armor were _not_ teleported with her, and she stands stark naked back at square one.



Minnie cautiously (and with as much modesty as is possible) makes her way back to the group.  "B.. brother?  I think there's another trap here yet."  She pauses a moment, "Where's Silver Fox?"

Conn will retrieve a blanket for her to jury-rig a cloak of sorts with.  Minnie continues while working, "I crossed at the brown tile, maybe the red takes you somewhere else?  If he's missing his things too he might be in a lot of trouble!"


----------



## martryn (Oct 20, 2009)

"Perhaps the trigger for the trap was the process of touching the different colored stones in the right order, something Silver Fox did, but you did not, Minnie."  Mitannis will approach the archway and push the stones in the same order as Silver Fox did, yellow, orange, and then blue.  He will then step through the archway as well, unless another member of the party shouts out an objection.


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

Roland will detect magic on the door and try to discern what school of magic is being used here.

spellcraft:
1d20+18
16+18 = 34

Then he'll try and dispel it/them with a dispel magic spell.

Caster Level check.
1d20+12
9+12 = 21

1d20+12
18+12 = 30

(if you need more caster level checks let me know)


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 21, 2009)

martryn said:


> "Perhaps the trigger for the trap was the process of touching the different colored stones in the right order, something Silver Fox did, but you did not, Minnie."  Mitannis will approach the archway and push the stones in the same order as Silver Fox did, yellow, orange, and then blue.  He will then step through the archway as well, unless another member of the party shouts out an objection.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Mittannis is teleported the moment he crosses the event horizon of the door. He finds himself in an unfamiliar room, standing before a large statue. The broken, 8-foot-tall statue of a four-armed gargoyle squats here, alone and in the dark. Its three remaining hands appear as if in positions of supplication, or need. Silver Fox is standing right next to him when he emerges.






Muk said:


> Roland will detect magic on the door and try to discern what school of magic is being used here.
> 
> spellcraft:
> 1d20+18
> ...



The magic is Conjuration, with a CL of 20. Your first caster level check succeeds in supressing the magic for a short, indeterminable window.


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

In the short time Rowen will send a new unseen servant through the door.

"It seems I am able to suppress the magic that has been placed here. Let's see where the servant goes." The servant will carry a torch through the gate and hopefully into where Fox is in.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> In the short time Rowen will send a new unseen servant through the door.
> 
> "It seems I am able to suppress the magic that has been placed here. Let's see where the servant goes." The servant will carry a torch through the gate and hopefully into where Fox is in.



The unseen servent passes through the arch, and is not teleported. It continues into a black void for ten feet before striking a wall.


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

"It seems that if we want to continue on we need to go through this portal. Otherwise it is but a dead end." Roland says.

"The stones Fox pressed may be indeed a trigger for how to open the portal to the correct destination, since Minnie was just teleported back behind us and Mittannis has now disappeared.

Let's wait until the magic has returned."

Roland will send his servant back and forward between the gate until the portal is reactivated and he loses his control over him.


----------



## martryn (Oct 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Silver Fox, Jello_ 




Mitannis will quickly look about the room for other doors or exits, as well as gauging the room dimensions.  He'll also check behind him to see if there is any discernible passage returning, perhaps, to where his companions are waiting.  Though he'll try to be quiet doing it, I'm sure with his plate armor and twisting around, he'd not likely conceal his presence from anyone else in the chamber.  If the chamber is too dark to see clearly into, Mitannis will cast Light on his mace and hold it aloft.  

"Rogue, what is this place?  What have you discovered?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2009)

"Oh... I thought I told you all to try to communicate with me first" he said a little surprised to see Mitannis there. He points out at the statue. "So far...thats the only strange thing I found"

(he already made a search check)
Search  1d20+19 → [12,19] = (31)


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

Once the magic is back Roland will do an arcane make where he stands and then hit the colored stone the same way Fox did 'yellow, orange, and then blue'.

He'll step through if he finds him with fox he'll say. "Well seems this door is a portal. I'll have to let the other knows."

Using his arcane mark as positioning he'll teleport back to the same spot and let's the rest of the party know that it is safe to use the portal.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2009)

"Ah... good, We're not the only ones" he will wait until Roland comes back with the party. "Don't touch anything" he said almost mechanically at Mitannis. It was an habit of his.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Oh... I thought I told you all to try to communicate with me first" he said a little surprised to see Mitannis there. He points out at the statue. "So far...thats the only strange thing I found"
> 
> (he already made a search check)
> Search  1d20+19 → [12,19] = (31)



You find a broken off fourth arm near the foot of the statue. Upon closer inspection of the statue, you see the three attached arms have a small concavity in the hands, about 1 inch wide at the most. The fourth arm, however, has no such concavity.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 22, 2009)

martryn said:


> Mitannis will quickly look about the room for other doors or exits, as well as gauging the room dimensions.  He'll also check behind him to see if there is any discernible passage returning, perhaps, to where his companions are waiting.  Though he'll try to be quiet doing it, I'm sure with his plate armor and twisting around, he'd not likely conceal his presence from anyone else in the chamber.  If the chamber is too dark to see clearly into, Mitannis will cast Light on his mace and hold it aloft.
> 
> "Rogue, what is this place?  What have you discovered?"



There is only a single exit in this roughly 15' by 15' room, and it is just beyond the statue, and it leads into a room you can't recognize.


----------



## martryn (Oct 22, 2009)

Unless Silver Fox objects, Mitannis is slowly going to move to the side of the room, near the wall, to gain a better vantage point to the back of the statue and the passage it reveals beyond. 

Also, what light sources are there in the room?  Does Silver Fox have a torch or glowing weapon or something, or is there some sort of natural lighting?  I just want to know if I need to cast _Light._


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2009)

SIlver fox has a torch. He will look for traps in the statue and the door. HE points at the details of the hands to mitannis. "Another puzzle, heh"


----------



## martryn (Oct 22, 2009)

"Anther puzzle, or another trap.

If we recall the riddle, this door might lead to the second great hall.  I'm eager for the companionship of our comrades so that we can press on."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2009)

"Yes, let's wait" he will keep on checking all the room for traps or hidden doors.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2009)

As soon as Roland reports back (or even if he doesn't after a short time) Conn and Minnie will each repeat the process of hitting the colored stones and entering the archway.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 22, 2009)

martryn said:


> Unless Silver Fox objects, Mitannis is slowly going to move to the side of the room, near the wall, to gain a better vantage point to the back of the statue and the passage it reveals beyond.



You can't see much from here, the passage twists just enough to make what you can see of the room rather non-descript.



soulnova said:


> "Yes, let's wait" he will keep on checking all the room for traps or hidden doors.



You find no traps or hidden doors.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2009)

Silver waits until they are all in the same room. "Alright. Here we have this statue with a different arm there.... and there's the next passage. Now... I wonder what is going to happen once we cross. The question is... do we try to solve the statue first or go directly for the passage? Either way, I smell a fighting." he still had his Rapier at hand.


----------



## martryn (Oct 23, 2009)

"Though the statue is odd, there is no indication that it has to 'be solved'.  If the way is safe, I think we should forge ahead.  If the statue here is important, nothing will stop us from coming back to examine it.  I don't recall anything of the sort being mentioned in the lich's riddle."

Mitannis will cautiously approach the passage to the next room.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2009)

> The broken, 8-foot-tall statue of a four-armed gargoyle squats here, alone and in the dark. Its three remaining hands appear as if in positions of supplication, or need.





> You find a broken off fourth arm near the foot of the statue. Upon closer inspection of the statue, you see the three attached arms have a small concavity in the hands, about 1 inch wide at the most. The fourth arm, however, has no such concavity.



((Im guessing we are all in the room right now))
"Im telling you" he said slowly and calm "We need to be careful with that". He stepped back away from the Statue as Mitannis is going for the door. He will try to be at Roland's side in case a trap triggers or the statue does something.


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2009)

"I think we need to place something into those hands of the statue. But I don't know what." Roland comments after returning from informing the group.

(I assume my teleport didn't have a mishap.)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2009)

"Gems, maybe? Coins?" He will check if a coin fits in one of the concavities.


----------



## martryn (Oct 23, 2009)

"Are they large enough for the 'loops of magical metal' referred to in the riddle?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2009)

"Uhm.. yes, good thinking. I almost forgot about that. It could be Rings" he still tries to put a coin in there just to check.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 23, 2009)

((Assuming my characters have entered))

"Whatever you do," Conn adds, "I wouldn't advise putting the other arm on until we're sure of a plan."

He shrugs briefly before elaborating, "with all the magic and traps here, I can't help but think this thing will come alive if we do the wrong thing.  Better it does so with three hands than four."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 27, 2009)

martryn said:


> "Though the statue is odd, there is no indication that it has to 'be solved'.  If the way is safe, I think we should forge ahead.  If the statue here is important, nothing will stop us from coming back to examine it.  I don't recall anything of the sort being mentioned in the lich's riddle."
> 
> Mitannis will cautiously approach the passage to the next room.



The narrow, winding corridor lets out into the side of a long hall. The floor of this long, wide hall is inlaid with tiles, and the walls and ceiling are painted with figures of animals and strange signs and glyphs. Humans and humanlike creatures hold painted spheres, each a different color from the next.





soulnova said:


> "Gems, maybe? Coins?" He will check if a coin fits in one of the concavities.



A coin will not fit into the concavity, but a large gem of any variety will fit quite nicely.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2009)

He wont put anything else in the statue's hand... it might wake it or something. Once sure the statue didn't came to life the moment Mitannis went for the door, he followed him and started to look for traps in this new hall. "Welcome to the Great Hall" he mussed as he worked his way around the hall. "By the way, I don't like those spheres. Can someone see if they have any magic before I start searching for the mundane traps in them?"


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2009)

"Well then another servant to carry the torch through the great halls." Roland says and a servant is summoned to carry a torch. He send its ahead so it may trigger any traps.


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2009)

"If this is indeed the second Great Hall, we should look for a black sphere, as the riddle seems to think that would be our best bet.  And we should certainly avoid the green one."

Mitannis will look around for a black, green, and red sphere amongst the others to examine more closely, but only after the party has joined him in the hall.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2009)

Conn will use a charge from his wand of detect magic to see what (if anything) is magical in the hall.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2009)

Silver will walk behind the unseen servant carrying the torch (10ft behind). Again, he looks for traps on the floor or the spheres. Later he will help to look for those same spheres as mitannis.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 2, 2009)

Muk said:


> "Well then another servant to carry the torch through the great halls." Roland says and a servant is summoned to carry a torch. He send its ahead so it may trigger any traps.



No traps are triggered in the corridor.



martryn said:


> "If this is indeed the second Great Hall, we should look for a black sphere, as the riddle seems to think that would be our best bet.  And we should certainly avoid the green one."
> 
> Mitannis will look around for a black, green, and red sphere amongst the others to examine more closely, but only after the party has joined him in the hall.



There are indeed black, green and red spheres among the others.

The black sphere is seemingly held aloft by the feet of a hydra. The green is cradled, Atlas style, by an orc. And the red is held waist high by a skeleton.



EvilMoogle said:


> Conn will use a charge from his wand of detect magic to see what (if anything) is magical in the hall.



Some of the spheres appear to be just illusions (CL 20).



soulnova said:


> Silver will walk behind the unseen servant carrying the torch (10ft behind). Again, he looks for traps on the floor or the spheres. Later he will help to look for those same spheres as mitannis.



Silver finds no traps.

However, he sees something else peculiar. A mist-filled stone archway lies at the end of the wide hall of colored spheres. Three large stones are
embedded in the arch. Each has a different hue?olive on the lower left, russet at the top of the arch, and citron on the lower right.


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2009)

"Maybe we have to place those sphere's that the hydra and other monsters holding in the same color order like the arch at the end of the hall way.

It seems rather straight forward, just like the teleporting door previously." Roland comments upon seeing those spheres and archway.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 2, 2009)

((Muk, they're part of the wall. You can't move the spheres))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2009)

> Each has a different hue—olive on the lower left, russet at the top of the arch, and citron on the lower right



"Ah... another archway" he said with a grin. "let's check the spheres first, before trying to keep going. Maybe this spheres and the Archway are also connected... a more complicated puzzle perhaps?" 

"Did you found anything interesting?" he asks Conn as he saw him casting some spells. He wants to know specially about the black sphere. "Hydra... I wouldn't like to fight that in a closed space." he took out his Rapier, just in case something jumps up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2009)

"They're magical," Conn adds simply.  "Some of them at least.  Illusion I think, though I doubt that's all that is at work here."

"The poem mentioned 'If shades of red stand for blood the wise will not need sacrifice aught but a loop of magical metal'"  He removes his gauntlet briefly and holds up his right hand, "I have a magical ring.  Anyone want to guess if we are supposed to avoid 'blood' or seek it?"

((Just what color are the spheres, and which ones were illusions?))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2009)

"I really advice not to seek for Blood" Silver said still looking at the Dark Sphere. "Uhm..." He will touch the Sphere with his Pole to see if the Archway reacts in anyway. He stills has his rapier ready in the other hand.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

(Do we have any pictures? I am kinda confused at the lay out )

"Think we can move those items from the arch way all the way to the statue?" Roland says.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2009)

((there was a single picture up there, I dont know if Jello can post the map of the place where we are right now. I gather is a long hallway with the images at each side. At the end there's another archway. ))

Silver fox pokes the black sphere with the pole. He still has his rapier in the other hand in case a monster jumps up. Hopefully not a hydra.


----------

